# ISO female hairless rat(s) in Upstate NY



## Mfred004 (Aug 12, 2014)

I am looking to add a female hairless rat to my existing colony. I currently have three furry rats and would really love a hairless but am having a really difficult time finding one. I am in Clinton County, NY and wondering if anybody has any they are breeding or looking to rehome?


----------

